# Astral Claws 5th Company



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

This is going to be my little project blog area, for my 5th company Astral Claws. This army has come about after reading the Badab War forgeworld book. 

So first up is Venerable Dreadnought Ancient Kleitor, based on the picture below. 









Here is my model:










To follow my other projects please click on the link in my sig. to see my blog.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice, very true to the FW artwork too, nice use of HE charace badge to tie in the lion aspect of the claws, plus rep for you sir!


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you. I planning on getting the white lion boxset to get more symbols and pelts for use on my veterans and terminator squads. But up next is the special character Forgefather from the book and servitor entourage


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very crisp and clean paint job.

Look forward to seeing more.

Moved to Project Logs.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Dreadnought  The only minor quibble-ette I would make is that the metal on the plasma cannon doesn't look to be as weathered as the other visible exposed metals...


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Very crisp and clean paint job.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more.
> 
> Moved to Project Logs.


Thanks for moving it. After I posted I saw the project section but I'm glad you like it.



> Nice Dreadnought The only minor quibble-ette I would make is that the metal on the plasma cannon doesn't look to be as weathered as the other visible exposed metals...


Quite right I think it needs another wash to darken it up. I'm also thinking of maybe putting the tyrants symbol on it as well.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing more. .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love it, it make's a great start to your army!

Rev


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Next up _'Armenneus Valthex. The Alchemancer, Honoured Patriarch of the Forges of the Astral Claws'_. Bought the Techmarine today and plan on starting the conversion work tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

My Armmenneus Valthex special character project still WIP. The basic model is made from a techpriest, with an a lion head from the High Elf Chariot kit, a sword and shield symbol from the venerable dreadnought kit and a old Starwars gun with additional parts. 








So far I have the basic colours blocked on along with a simple wash and first highlight.
Still need to get some more highlights on the model. But due to a lack of paint (somehow mine have gone missing during the move), the project has stumbled. 
Hopefully today or tomorrow I will get a chance to go to a GW to pick up some fresh paints and continue on this project. Also planning on re-basing him on a more appropriate base like a 40mm. 
Until next time enjoy the rest of the pics.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! I am loving the way he is shaping up and the gun I think works nicely!


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the techmarine, just bought IA Badab Wars and have ben reading the Astral's history, this is great keep up the work!


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

So finally I have an update to show you guys.

First up here's the test model for my Astral Claws 5th Company, still need to add transfers and chapter logo's.









Then my command Squad and Captain. Not sure if I want to add a rhino/razorback or drop pod for them?









And then finally the Captain on his own.









So what do you think of them?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the models, keep up the nice work


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like an awesome start... I really like the HE bits... especially on the banner.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good.....love the Dread!!
Only thing that...for me....doesnt fit/look right is the Captains helmet!!
Nice one,keep up the good work!! :wink:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking pretty good, but a couple things did catch my eye...

-Your Techmarine's shoulder-mounted gun's got some noticeable mold lines

-I can't quite tell from the pics, but are you drilling out the barrels on your bolters? 

-The Dread looks pretty good as a standard Ven. Dread, but to my mind you missed some opportunities to really nail the conversion from source material to plastic 


Overall, though, I do enjoy the work you've shown thus far. It is nice to see Astral Claws in the midst of the more popular Chapters.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

To Legit to quit, keep it rolling.


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And to answer loyalist42's questions:



loyalist42 said:


> Looking pretty good, but a couple things did catch my eye...
> 
> -Your Techmarine's shoulder-mounted gun's got some noticeable mold lines
> 
> ...


-Yep he did have some mould lines I have since gone back a scraped them.
- No I'm not drilling barrels out, that stuff doesn't bother me that much.
- Thanks, but I'm not a huge converter, I like to keep things simple 

Coming up soon some more painted pics. And thank you to everyone who has given me rep :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff, really like the schemes and paintjobs. +Rep


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

So here my next update to my 5th company.
Captain Belager- Guardian of Badab, High Centurion of Decaballus V and Scourge of the Flesh Haunters of the Howling Gyres.


















And here's the wip of my first rhino









So what do you think?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great looking mini, however I cant see the "Black lightning" on the power sword to well, maybe try highlighting it with a little dark grey with some white?

The Rhino looks great, really like the freehand on the top hatch!

Good job, keep it up!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just a couple of things on the Captain: First of all I like him and I think you have done a really good job. However, the back banner seems messy to me. I think that you need to do some more highlighting on the folds of the blue and on the small white scrolls to make them stand out better from the background. Also there appears to be some yellow paint spill on the top of the mouth guard thing onto the silver of the helmet. I will also agree with DoE that the lightning pattern on the sword could stand with a bump in the highlighting. 

I love the way the rhino turned out. The freehand design is really nice and I like the battered steel look that the rest of it has.

Good work man!


----------



## KaptainK (Jan 16, 2011)

Whoa, great freehand work on that Rhino, that is really impressive k:


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys I think I need to go back and do another highlight on parts and just do a general tidy up lol.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the Rhino and the comments about lightning up the lightning on the sword is spot on. Love the theme you have going. Little dark for my taste but still looks amazing!


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Starship Trooper said:


> Love the theme you have going. Little dark for my taste but still looks amazing!


Thanks there is a reason for the darkness of this theme, since about the early 90's I have collected bright and bold Eldar so thought is was time for a broody dark army


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

really like the freehand on the rhino (+ rep)

I agree with midge about the capt... seems like your paint was a little thick in places (though prob only noticable up close)... but nice work all the same


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Just started a competition on my blog. Come and see if you want to join?
http://thefallenprinces.blogspot.com/2011/03/badab-veterans-competition.html


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

everything is going nicely so far the only thing that annoys me is the purity seals on a power sword they would burn away the minute it was turned on :laugh:


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> everything is going nicely so far the only thing that annoys me is the purity seals on a power sword they would burn away the minute it was turned on :laugh:


They're too pure to burn away Mr Ironfist


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Lannanaris said:


> They're too pure to burn away Mr Ironfist


Surely you mean too chaotic I mean it is the astral claws  never mind me I've had a couple of drinks :laugh:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

You are definately making me want to do a few of the Astral Claws. I hate Huron and the fluff post fall, but I'm getting more curious about Badab and the like.. Nice work!


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> You are definately making me want to do a few of the Astral Claws. I hate Huron and the fluff post fall, but I'm getting more curious about Badab and the like.. Nice work!


I'm glad I'm inspiring you  The whole Badab war story is quite interesting and well worth reading if you can beg/borrow/buy the books. I currently run a blog with a load of other badab projects on it come have look and see if it interests you. http://thefallenprinces.blogspot.com/p/badab-veterans.html


----------

